# Seat Question



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi, in my 1990 maxima se I was wondering if anyone knew how far back the seat goes? I'm 6'1 so I'm taking it I should have the seat back all the way? Do you guys raise the seat or keep it all the way low? Im just tryin to get the best comfortable position i guess i know its personal preference but still, also i have a ca intake and exhaust, not full just a muffler, should i be putting in 89 octane?>


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

87 octane is fine, you have no mods that need anything else


----------

